# 25wssm



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Had to do some culling today-----at My Buddies Deer Ranch--Shot this 5yr old doe at 75yds with a neck shot-dropped dead right there--100 gr Nosler---Surprized at the amount of damage---Model 70 coyotelite win--shoots 100 gr Nosler and 75 gr serria's hp same point of impack---gooooooooood eat'en------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll bet that is good eating. Nice shooting SB.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea buddy ! Nice shooting Skip and enjoy them backstraps....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, for sure some good eating there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll be good eatin' for sure Skip. Nice shooting !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

You werent using one of your hole in the stock guns, whats up with that LOL Good job and eat some for me.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure wish more hunters would take out the does like that so we could get the buck/doe ratio in line a bit. Thanks for doing your part, Skip.


----------

